# engine wont start, possible shortage?Als



## latechvw (Dec 19, 2009)

alright, so i have a 1990 mk2 jetta 2 door, with a '98 2 liter engine swap. pretty fun car, but frankly it makes problem diagnosis very difficult because the previous owner did the swap not me.
anyways, i'm having a problem with my battery not charging. i just bought a new alternator and battery, and i still find that my battery discharged. today, however the engine died in a shaking fashion, almost like it lost fuel. possible fuel pump gone bad? any ways to test?
also, i recently had to change my heater core, so all of the wires from the dash had to be unplugged. i'm pretty sure i reattached every connection, but this issue has first started ever since i finished that job. maybe there is no correlation at all, but if you all know sumthing i dont..


----------

